# 5 things about me



## cosmo2127 (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw this at another group and thought it was a great idea!

All you have to do is tell us 5 things about yourself when ever you pop into the group.

It is a great way to get to know each other!!

1. i am a cosmetologist

2. i also like to go for long walks and listen to music

3. i am 20 yrs old

4. i like to hand sew and do bead work and drawing

5. i am a quarter indian, i love the indian heratiage, also a quarter german and would love to learn the german language and visit germany.


----------



## xeniba (Nov 18, 2005)

1. I'm 23.

2. I was born and raised in Hawaii, but I live in Chicago now.

3. I'm getting my masters in acupuncture and Oriental medicine.

4. I love to swing dance.

5. I'm an esthetician.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

1. I am 29.

2. I am addicted to MUT!

3. I love music, singing, and dancing.

4. I have a nervous habit of chewing my tongue.

5. My hands and feet are always very cold.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 24, 2005)

1. im 22

2. im studying graphic design

3. i speak 4 languages

4. i collect my little ponies

5. i love jewellery


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

1 - I am 23

2 - I am a bacteriologist

3 - I love Tori Amos

4 - I am addicted to Pure Luxe

5 - I hate mushrooms


----------



## Geek (Nov 24, 2005)

Im 38

I love gadgets

I love electronics

I use the blue theme

I love being a dad


----------



## Laura (Nov 24, 2005)

1. I'm 22 years of age &amp; i'm from Ireland

2. I work in an IT company at the mo but hope to go to make up school next year

3. I havent drank alcohol in over 10 months

4. I love going on holidays to sunny countries

5. I'm looking forward to Christmas


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 25, 2005)

1) I'm 20 and LOVING it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2) I'm a full-time student and have a non-paying internship (yay)

3) I'm left-handed too!

4) I'm half filipino and half Lebanese

5) I was born at home so by birth time is unknown


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 26, 2005)

1. _I'm 26 yrs old_

_2. I love watching reality tv_

_3. I work out 5-6x week_

_4. I love seafood_

_5. I'm single woohoo!_


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

1. I am originally from Peru

2. I am sooo in love with my husband

3. I collect makeup

4. I love traveling

5. I have a VERY spoiled cat


----------



## Maja (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm 25

I'm a make-up and cosmetics addict

I sew my own clothes

I have a pet bunny and I love her to death

I seek inspiration in butterflies and nature


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

you have a bunny! yummy! *ahem!* I mean... How CUTE!


----------



## looooch (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Im 23

2 i'm full blooded italian

3 I love makeup

4 I love cats, i have 4

5 im a psych major attending Santa Clara University


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

I am Cuban

I love dogs

I love traveling

I love music

I’m moving to Dubai this year


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm 26 y/o

i'm chinese but was born and raised in the Philippines

i love make-up and wud like to enroll in a makeup school someday

i work in a wine shop

i'm not fond of pets


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 10, 2006)

*1. I am 21 years old*

2. My favorite color is pink

3. My favorite form of exercise is dancing

4. I like reading

5. I don't know what I would do without music

@Little Lisa: My hands and feet are always cold too.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

1. I'm 19 years old.

2. I'm half Russian and half Armenian.

3. I have a Pekingese dog. :icon_love

4. I love make up, especially lipsticks.

5. I love metal music.


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

1 - Im 23

2 - I have a 3yr old daughter

3 - I love anything to do with disney

4 - I'm married

5 - I just got a west highland terrier puppy called Tilly :icon_love


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

1. I've been married for nine years and seven months.

2. I've planned on adopting since the age of thirteen.

3. My husband and I are both Virgos.

4. I'm a former cheerleader.

5. I've been pregnant twice.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 1, 2006)

1. I wanted to be a Police Officer

2. I have a little dog name Jessie and we adopted her :heart:

3. I love my black Havaianas

4. I love shopping esp. for make-up/beauty products

5. My favourite TV show is the Bill (It's a UK Police Drama show)


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

1. My favorite hobby is shopping.

2. I have been married for 2 years.

3. I love drinking coffee.

4. I love cooking

5. I am addicted to browsing on the net!


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

I want to be a magazine journalist.

My best friend is from India.

I have studied French and Spanish.

I have one older sister.

I love to cook.


----------



## Sass (May 9, 2006)

1. I'm from Scotland

2. I have one goldfish called Cosmic

3. I'm addicted to buying cds

4. I love tea

5. I love playing the guitar


----------



## Aquilah (May 9, 2006)

1. I hate feet &amp; body hair (well except for where it needs to be)

2. My eyes are naturally blue, and I'm the only person on either side of the family w/ blue eyes (My grandfather had them, but he's passed away)

3. I've never met my two sisters by my father &amp; stepmother in person

4. I have a mole on the inside of my right heel in the shape of a small heart

5. I'm half Puerto Rican, took 3 years of Spanish, and understand WAY more than I can speak


----------



## mabelwan (May 9, 2006)

1. I'm a Malaysian Chinese who currently stay in San Francisco.

2. I'm 24 , second child in my family.

3. I'm a multilingualist 

4. I love makeup, thriller, horror and suspense movies/books, chinese poem writing, and music

5. I always give others who don't know me a serious and cool impression, but in fact I'm totally a friendly and funny person.:yay: 

p/s: my hands are always cold too and heater becomes a necessity to me:satisfied:


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

- i'm 20

-im Canadian but Italian was my first language

-my eyes are brown

-i have veins that are shaped like hearts on my tummy

-i have braces


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Im 36

I have a new puppy called Jasmine

Ive recently moved to Turkey from UK

I miss the cosmetics in UK

Jasmine is now biting my feet


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

1 I like to joke around

2 I really enjoy being one of the girls

3 I dont get to dress up as much as I would like

4 I'm getting too stressed out at work

5 I work out of my car, rarly see my office or boss


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

1. I am a sophmore in college studying Child Development

2. I HATE pizza!

3. I love to shop and would spend all my money on clothes and make-up if I could

4. I dont like cold weather

5. I have a laborador retriever that is 7 yrs old.


----------



## David (Nov 26, 2006)

1- I feel that I'm gender gifted. I can enjoy being feminine or masculine.

2- I love to sing.

3- I can't go one day without Coke Zero

4- I'm addicted to nail polish

5- I love learning about makeup on this forum


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

1.Christmas Eve will mark me and my hubby's first anniversary.

2. I would like to become a makeup artist, and I'm currently saving up some cash to go to school.

3. I make my own jewelry.

4. When I was young, I used to tell my mom that I was going to be "scientist".

5. I wanted to major in English, but the college that I was going to didn't provide a degree for that particular course of study. They ended up convincing me that I should get my CIS programming degree, but I didn't continue it because I didn't have in technology.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

1. I have lived in Fl since 1967.....(man I'm an old timer)

2. I never finnished college wish I had.....(this is a hint for you younger people)

3. I have an adorable Grandoughter that is 5 monthes old :sunshine:

4. I just love skirts! wish I could wear them more often :silvia:

5. I NEED MORE MAKEUP!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 2, 2006)

1. I am 37 yrs old

2. I live in Tennessee, originally from Michigan

3. I am a makeup junkie

4. I am madly in love with my man

5. I love to workout


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

1. I have been a dental hyg., elem. school teacher, special ed. teacher, customs broker, auditor, and a counselor.

2. I pretty much get carded wherever age is a concern, not because I look like a kid but most likely because I rarely carry picture ID on me. Oh the drama.

3.I have 3 gorgeous wonders (children) and have fostered/adopted 3 others that are now adults.

4.I have lived all over the US from North to South, coast to coast and have lived in China and Hong Kong. Spoke Spanish before I spoke English but am neither Asian nor half Spanish.


----------



## MissPout (Jan 1, 2007)

_*1. I'm 22*_

2. I collect Postcards

3. I love "Gilmore Girls"

4. I'm a Lipgloss addict

5. My favorite color is pink


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 1, 2007)

1.) I'm 20.

2.) I have full German heritage on both sides.

3.) I'm very picky about my clothes.

4.) I hate peas.

5.) I have lived in TN all my life, and I can't wait to leave. lol


----------



## Eenax (Jan 10, 2007)

1. I'm 29 yrs old

2. I love reads books

3. I maniacaly colecting perfums

4. I'm to big perfectionist

5. I love shoping


----------



## Aprill (Jan 10, 2007)

I am 23 years old

I am working on a Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice

I am addicted to the color pink

I am obsessed with the internet

I have been married for 2 years


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*1-I will be married 9 years in november*

*2- I have 3 boys and 1 girl*

*3- I have 2 guinea pigs named shakira and cal*

*4- my fave musical group is Atomic Kitten even though theyre broken up :frown: *

*5- I love the color pink*


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 1, 2007)

1. I 'm 28 years old

2. I LOVE being a mom

3. I can't wait to have more kids

4. I actually enjoy working out

5. Along with being on MuT, I am addicted to looking up random things on the

internet


----------



## la_moni (Feb 9, 2007)

1. Im 23 yrs. Old

2. Im scared of flying since 9/11

3. Im Mexican

4. I have two pet chihuahas, there names are Bambi and Minnie

5. I love Italian food, yummy (im getting hungry)


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 9, 2007)

1. I'm biracial, A/A and Caucasian

2. I found out that my daughter (13) had no idea that her friends (who are of Italian, German, Russian, and Polish descent) were considered White. She identified them w/ whatever they said their ancestry was. In fact, she honestly wasn't aware that she personally knew any White people. And she gets excellent grades in school.

3. I spend way too much money on makeup and really want to stop.

4. I would honestly be willing to have less if those without could have more. (By that I mean no more poverty period).

5.Physically I've never really seen an "ugly" person. Honestly if you really look or talk to people that don't fit the typical visuals of attractive, it's impossible not to find beauty in and or on them.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 9, 2007)

1. im 20 years old

2. i have a 19 month old son

3.i'v been married for 2 years

4. my natural hair color is strawberry blond

5. gotta wirehair doxie named Holiday


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

1. I am Puerto Rican.

2. I was born and raised in Manhattan, NY

3. I live in Atlanta, Georgia and love it.

4. I've had the same best friend since I was 12 years old and we never lived in the same state until I moved to Georgia to be closer to her.

5. I am the youngest of 8 children and the only girl in my family!


----------



## QueenOfTheSheep (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Sometimes I talk too much.

2. I am 21 years old.

3. I love reading books.

4. My eyes are green.

5. I LOVE sheeps!! (There are soooo cute and silly! :laughing: )


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 15, 2007)

1. I just found out that I am expecting my first child

2. My longterm Boyfriend is pushing to get married ASAP

3. I thought I had the flu but now I know why I felt icky.

4. I do not have a high tolerance for pain and am a nervous wreck about labor and delivery.

5. My BF wants me to quit my job and be a stay at home Mom, then come and work for him. My life is trying to change so fast. Or better yet, it is.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

1. I'm a nightowl

2. I love my job

3. I got hit in the face by one of my students w/ a big metal truck

4. I'm getting bored with makeup

5. I'm very happily married


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2007)

1. I'm a vegetarian

2. I went to boarding school

3. I have two tattoos

4. My favorite color is green

5. My Dad and I have the same initials


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

1.i am left-handed

2.i love Japan and japanese cooking

3.i'm a member of a funny group of people who love mangas

4.i am a bookworm

5.yes, i'm a girl and i love sci-fi !


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 24, 2007)

1. I'll be 20 in July, I still don't want to grow up.

2. My best friend and soul mate is Jerry, we live together and do everthing together.

Here we are (i'm picture whoring, lol)







3. Some of my loves are, clothes, makeup, interior design, graphic and webdesign, flying airplanes, sewing, taking pictures and videos, video games, music, traveling, theres so much.

4. I love pets. Right now I have 2 dogs, 5 cats, a goat, 2 birds, 3 crabs, a rooster, cows, and a fish. (most of them are outside of course!!) I've had about every animal you can legally have. I like to rescue pit bulls.

5. I wish I could be a model, it's a big dream of mine.

Congratulations!! :rockwoot:


----------



## sassychix (Apr 27, 2007)

1. im 21

2. im pakistani by race only. lived in singapore my whole life

3. im chubby, thats why ppl love cuddlin up or pinching me =/

4.im a freelance makeup artist

5. im a sucker for makeup with pretty packaging


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

1-mac-addict!

2-arabian

3-cant live without mascara or blush!

4-i have no fav color! all colors seem nice

5-tv-freak!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

1. I just finished a pint of Ben &amp; Jerry's ice-cream

2. I am counting down the days to MAC's Strange Hybrid release

3. I want a kitten

4. I haven't had sushi yet this week (rare)

5. I'm addicted to makeup


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

1.im watching lost

2.im hungry

3.im sleepy

4.im bored

5. im lovin MUT


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

1) I am 32

2) I have a 6 year old son

3) I live in Arkansas

4) I love make-up

5) I am going to Wal-Greens later to by some HIP before the sale ends. LOL


----------



## Aprill (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, hurry!


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

1. love cats

2. love reality shows

3. neat freak

4. spends ours putting makeup (ppl hate me for that!!)

5. collect mugs!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

1) I am a Leo

2) I dye my hair

3) I rarely wear make-up

4) I am ambidextrous (I can write with both hands LOL)

5) My left foot is slightly bigger than my right foot


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

1. love nars blushes, wish if i can own some more

2. love henna

3. i hate my hair color, too dark

4. own every color there is in nail polishes

5. love rain


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

1) I got new glasses the other day

2) I made a haul last night that I need to post in HA

3) I Hate polish on my finger nails, love polish on my toe nails

4) I haven't eaten lunch

5) I love pickles


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

1. love dramatic makeup on others but not myself

2. love butterflies

3. love italian food

4. hate reading

5. love makeup!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

1) I *love* Star Trek

2) I have a bunch of DVD's

3) I keep most of my make-up in the fridge

4) I often sleep with deep conditioner in my hair

5) I can spend hours in the tub


----------



## SherryAnn (May 9, 2007)

1. I have to take a bath or shower every single morning, period.

2. I had a partial hysterectomy and couldn't be happier!

3. I love to eat fast food...it is sooooo yummy.

4. My favorite thing to cook is Mexican food.

5. I wish I was closer to my mom.


----------



## bCreative (May 9, 2007)

1. I'm 22

2. I want to become a make-up artist and hope to enroll into a beauty school this year or early next year

3. I'm addicted to Ed, Edd, N Eddy

4. I LOVE Michael Jackson

5. I want to become an internet model (stupid I know)


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

1) I'd like to become an esthetician (sp?)

2) I have big feet

3) I want to move

4) I love oranges

5) I love the smell of coconut oil


----------



## xEdenx (May 22, 2007)

1. I'm jamaican yet i feel stupid when i indentify with my heritage because i was raised in a purely white suburb

2. I have a big maternal instinct if i care about someone

3. I am wise beyond my years (i'm only 16)

4. I suck at biology but medical things come naturally to me (one day i randomly explained how bones all connect and work with musicles and the dominio effect of hurting one bone then the next and the next etc)

5. I DO NOT wear my emotions on my sleeve, but i am a leo so i have alot of emotions!


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

WOOP-WOOP! Leo's *RULE!*

1) I tell people I'm 28 (LOL)

2) I have silver hair (that I dye)

3) I have had the aforementioned silver since I was 12

4) I wash my hair alot

5) I believe in the existence of extraterrestrial


----------



## Tatemyuu (May 29, 2007)

1. I sleep 24/7

2. Then I'm not sleeping I talk about htings only close friends understand

3. I listen to jrock everyday

4.I can't live without drawing

5. trys to play the guitar but sucks big time TTATT;;


----------



## babyangel (Jun 6, 2007)

1. I am in my early 20's and loving life.

2. I love designing my own clothes

3. I love having my own unique style.

4. I am a libra and love to socialize.

5. Everyone thinks I have way too much energy lol.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

I am vegan

My favorite band is MUSE

I love Jim Morrison

I lived in hospitals and mental health clinics during most of my teens

I found the love of my life last year


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

1. I detest dishonesty

2. I can be pretty sarcastic without thinking about it

3. I really don't care much for talking on the phone

4. I love animals- have three hamsters and they are the cutest things ever!

5. I love being a mom and would have 10 kids if I could!


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 23, 2007)

I am 26, brown hair, green eyes

Mother and wife

I dont like the "over done look"

people who refuse to come into the 21st century...i.e. email and cell phones

I LOVE mut... even though i just started!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 23, 2007)

1. I love D'Angelo

2. I live in London

3. I love Chinese Food

4. I''m friendly.

5. I love meeting new people.


----------



## Juliap (Aug 7, 2007)

!. I am 28 years old

2. I flamenco and bellydance

3. I am shy

4. I wear hair extensions sometimes

5. I like to travel


----------



## YANii (Aug 8, 2007)

1. I have black hair with brown highlights =D

2. I love chocolateee

3. I cant live without eyeliner

4. I would like to travel after my alevels n stuff.

5. Im quite short lol


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 21, 2007)

-&gt; my secret dream is to have pastel pink hair

-&gt; love everything about geishas

-&gt; i am addicted to the net

-&gt; adore everything with bows

-&gt; very interested in philosophy


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

1. I'm 25 &amp; my name is Trisha (yea I cheated &amp; combined 2..lol)

2. I have no idea what I want to do with the rest of my life.

3. I have a 4 year old son.

4. I'm afraid I'll end up alone.

5. My favorite color is PINK.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 21, 2007)

1. I love sushi

2. I will go WAY out of the way to make someone feel better

3. I am sensitive and cry easily when someone is outrageously mean

4. I tone down my accomplishments so people don't get jealous

5. I have a cat


----------



## msmegz (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 22 years old.

I work as a bank teller.

My boyfriend is 4 years younger than me.

I love to do crossword puzzles.

I'm addicted to the online RPG game Tibia. (nerdy, yes! lol)


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 26, 2007)

1. I am 18 yr old

2. I am a 1/4 Japanese

3. I love dying my hair

4. I love Mori's

5. Mountain Dew is my favorite soft drink


----------



## newyorlatin (Nov 6, 2007)

1. I've done this thread before.

2. I'm now married

3. I now have a son

4. I still don't have enough posts to view videos

5. I love these games


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

1. I am 23 years old

2. I have a hamster called ratatouille!! we just found out having her for 4 months that its a girl!

3. i love earrings, makeup and perfumes

4. i cant wear stilettos!

5. ive been with my boyfriend sine i was 17! young love


----------



## Glitch (Dec 18, 2007)

1. I'm unhappily single

2. I really should be doing history homework

3. I'm pretty young

4. My English teacher thinks I'm an insane animal activist

5. I'm constantly taking myspace/vampirefreaks pictures


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

1.I'm a TV holic not interested in intervention or recovery

2.I've been buying makeup everday without cease since August

3.I've finished my XMas shopping a month ago and am now buying the same people 2nd and 3rd gifts

4.I lost my Best Friend in life recently to death

5.I'm depressed


----------



## Glitch (Dec 20, 2007)

1. I haven't bought any of my friends gifts

2. I'm eating a milkshake

3. I constantly crack my knuckles

4. I'm addicted to Halo 3

5. I'm also depressed. Lets huddle in a corner and cry together.


----------



## banapple (Dec 21, 2007)

1. this forum is awesome

2. I love my job

3. I hate walking now

4. I love technology

5. internet is my life.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 23, 2007)

1. im getting super excited for christmas

2. im not even 5ft tall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. I suffer with cystic fibrosis

4. I dont own a pair of flat shoes

5. i love food


----------



## ssf (Jan 21, 2008)

1. I have 2 dogs. (Freedom &amp; Jersey)

2. I was born in Manhattan, NY.

3. My favorite things to do are reading, shopping and spending time w/friends.

4. I've been married for almost 9 years.

5. Most of the time I believe the glass is half-full.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missmelaniem (Jan 31, 2008)

1. I am 46

2. I have been wearing makeup since I was 13

3. I have lived in southern CA all of my life

4. I love clothes but my style has been the same for 25 years

5. I almost always wear black


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

1) 2 years ago as of yesterday, I had gastric bypass surgery

2) As of yesterday, I have lost 200 lbs. YAY ME!

3) I still have to lose 75 lbs

4) I will have done #3 by my birthday (speaking it into being)

5) I haven't worn make-up (other than mascara) this year. *sigh*


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 20, 2008)

- i am on a diet

- i am ambidextrous

- i can't wink

- i live off of pasta

- i'm craving cherries

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheller (Feb 22, 2008)

1. im 15

2. im fully in love with God, He comes before anything in my life

3. i love to write, draw, do makeup, take photography, and web design.

4. i want to be a writer when im older

5. i love my familia to death.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

1. I only eat cold food. When I was little I burned my throat so badly I couldnt breathe and it left me scared of hot foods and drinks so everything had to be cold before i'd eat it. Now I'm so used to cold food, the concept of hot food is really weird to me.

2. I think I'm gonna end up alone and it terrifies me to the core.

3. I'm obsessed with noses! Thats the first thing I notice about everyone, probably cos i passionately hate mine.

4. I hate going to the hairdresser, all that small talk bores me, so usually i cut my own hair.

5. I'd forgive someone for beating me up a lot quicker than i'd forgive someone for lying to me.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

1. I am 23

2. I am very independent

3. I am in love

4. I used to wrestle

5. I am a hardcore democrat


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Im 19

2. Im Irish

3. Im naturally blonde

4. Im head over heels in love

5. Im broke


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 27, 2008)

1) I'm 22

2) I was adopted when I was 14

3) I don't sleep more than 5 hours every night

4) My biggest fear is to lose sb. I love

5) In July we're going to Disney in Florida, and I am so exited! I always wanted to go there!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 27, 2008)

1. I've been to 8 schools

2. My favorite food is Mexican

3. I'm terrified of beetles!!!!!!!!!

4. I'm afraid to swim in lakes or oceans. A big fish might touch me...eeekK!!!

5. I have found the love of my life :-D


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

1. I listen to my i-pod almost every day.

2. I can't whistle.

3. I hate my natural hair colour (that's why I dye my hair)

4. I always do things like tests then tell myself I've done badly and end up doing quite well. I'm far too self-critical.

5. I have really bad hayfever. Summer is such a pain for me as I sit wheezing into my inhalor lloll


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

1. I love my food room temperature

2. I swim almost everyday

3. I'm 100% Asian but people mistake me for several other races

4. I have 2 birds

5. I bite my nails


----------



## JuliaDream (Jul 5, 2008)

1. I am 35

2. I am a kitchen and bath designer

3. I was a hair colorist for 5 years

4. I am left handed

5. I have 3 children ages 15, 7 and 2


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

1. I party too much

2.I'm going to stop partying so much

3.I'm a blonde naturally but dye my hair everything but blonde

4.I have too much makeup

5.I have too many shoes


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

1. i'm obsessed / addicted with shopping

2. olive garden is my favorite place to eat

3. i love bright colors

4. i hate winter

5. i love chocolate


----------

